# Doug Saunders



## Bigmo (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking for Doug Saunders, ex Ch.Eng with Denholms served with me on the Sulpher Boats (Naess/Nordic Louisanna) sometime around 1973/1975. Lived in the Isle of Mann, married Valerie who had a daughter Gillian. Would be great to hear from him.


----------



## taffrailmick (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Bigmo, I know Doug well. He is still hale and hearty although he is now retired and still resident on the IOM.


----------



## Bigmo (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Taffrailmick, yes, I met met him in July, as you say, hale and hearty.


----------



## philacemark (Jun 13, 2010)

Hope Doug Saunders is still well, what an amazing Chief Engineer,Paid off with a couple of pounds from me to send my little brother a birthday present, and my brother received an amazing truck that really made his birthday. What a guy, loved the jungle book and was always singing king of the swingers on his way down to the control room!


----------

